# Ladies need your help Trek Skye(S) of Specialized Ariel



## erictski (Apr 21, 2011)

hello

i am new here just signing up to get some info on these two bikes...my wife is short around 5' with shoes on. we plan to use the bike for light trails like gravel packed and hard dirt maybe some light off roading and then street paved sidewalk type roads.

Both seam like nice bikes for the price and we arent super serious so dont plan to spend much more than the approx 475 that both these bikes seem to run locally.

any advice?


----------



## vannie (Apr 3, 2011)

I actually had these two bikes on my list. I crossed out the trek because it of it's weight. The ariel is nice because it's meant for what you want.


----------



## kimikaw (Apr 13, 2010)

I have an Ariel Sport Disc and love it. Use it as my commuter, on gravel trails and have taken it on mild dirt single track. Not sure I'd try anything to technical on her- but for what you described she's a sweet bike ( think she may be my avatar here)


----------

